# Elgin Motorbike with Original Wooden Rims and Snowflake Sprocket



## dempsey (Oct 1, 2014)

I purchased it from the original owner a couple of weeks ago in a town north of Poughkeepsie, New York. I had intended to sell it for a profit, but after looking it over for a while, I realized that it was too beautiful to sell to someone who was more than likely going to restore it or part it out. I want to leave the bicycle in the condition that I found it in, but I did remove the original tire – this blistered strip of rubber that was harder than tree bark - from the front wheel. Then I worked on removing all the adhesive residue from the rim. I think that without the tire the bicycle has this salt of the earth look to it – all rust and wood. I might replace the seat and the back wheel in the future, but for the moment I want to leave it just the way it is (that being said I have been looking for an early Iver Johnson frame to build into something I can actually ride). The rusted Mobil Pegasus license plate topper is what makes it for me. All the original colors have been covered by rust and that makes it look even more like it belongs in front of the fender. To me, it is an original part of the bicycle.

This is actually the first old bicycle I have ever bought. I have only just gotten the bug for collecting bicycles and I figured that I would introduce myself on this forum by asking a couple of questions about it, questions I could not find answers to through my research alone. I wanted to find out what year this bicycle might date from. I know that the range is probably from around 1924 to 1932. The serial number is 80503. The original color scheme appears to have been light blue with white detailing. I am of the opinion that it dates to 1928 but that is nothing more than a carefully considered guess. The fenders have a later design than the Elgin Motorbikes from the early twenties, but I have not seen the snowflake sprocket on a bicycle later than 1929. But then again I have only seen a couple of them with the same sprocket, and none of them at all painted blue. I have not found anything on the serial number but someone might be able to use it. If possible, I would love to know the exact year it was made and any help would be greatly and humbly appreciated.

Also would like to know when wooden rims stopped being widely used. I would expect that there is no hard and fast answer what with all the different variations in style and usage - like racers for instance - but I would be interested to know at what time metal rims started taking over the consumer market. 

--James


----------



## Hermanator3 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Older?*

I am far from an expert but the wooden rims & flat fender braces suggests to me that the bike is older than you think.  Teen's maybe?  I'm sure those better qualified will chime in.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 1, 2014)

the bike looks to be teens' Davis built.with the fenders added later.the pegasus looks like a rare item


----------



## stoney (Oct 1, 2014)

PM sent with interest in fenders if you were to go for correct fenders.  Thanks


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 1, 2014)

I concur with the above mentions: this looks like an early teens? I suggest you clean up the coaster brake, usually there's a code stamped on it, that'll help narrow down the year if its original to the bike? 

Steel rims and aluminum rims were being used on bikes as early as 1894...wooden rims are still made today.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 1, 2014)

beautiful find!, I spy a part on that I need. I sent you a PM if interested in selling.

Nick.


----------



## chitown (Oct 1, 2014)

I think the bottle cap Elgins are Excelsior Mich City built. early twenties.


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 2, 2014)

*I 2nd!!*



chitown said:


> I think the bottle cap Elgins are Excelsior Mich City built. early twenties.




I 2dn That Comment!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice find!
Extra dual brace at front of front fender added from another bike, I have a set of proper fenders (that match the patina), and have the rubber mud guard still for this as well as a plated chainwheel, one on bike appears to have a flat area.(see top) . also have a matching patina seat assy.
 I know someone here that could use your un-needed dual fender brace......


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> I 2dn That Comment!




I third. I had one also.


----------



## mick5cents (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm new.What's a bottle cap?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

mick5cents said:


> I'm new.What a bottle cap?




It is a head badge that instead of attaching with screws, has a 1/2"? hollow brass button soldered to the back which snaps into a similar sized hole in fork tube of frame, thereby securing the badge.


----------



## dempsey (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for all the information. I understand that the fenders and front fender brace are not original to the bicycle. But at the same time the fact that somone modified the fenders and bolted on the Mobil Pegasus, for me, transforms them into original parts of the bicycle. And to replace any part of it would be for me to take some of the life out of it.

As to the origin of the bicycle, it seems the consensus is split over Davis and Excelsior Michigan City, with the bottle cap badge and wooden rims placing the date anywhere from 1917 to 1922. Depending on whether the bicycle has a New Departure C rear hub, I might be able to date it firmly into the twenties.

Thank you all again for your assistance! Honestly, I am surprised how much I have learned by participating in a single thread.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 2, 2014)

it could also be early 1920's.Davis or Excelsior.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2014)

hey folks out there, correct me if i'm way off, aren't model "C" hubs circa 1928-1934?


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 2, 2014)

*Elgin*

Clean it up wd40 it modern wheels,and ride it


----------



## Waterland (Oct 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> hey folks out there, correct me if i'm way off, aren't model "C" hubs circa 1928-1934?




1927 was the first year for the Model C, I have one on my 1927 Schwinn.


----------

